# Anita Squonk Mod - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (16/4/18)

The new stylish and extremely affordable new squonk mod from Arctic Dolphin has arrived at Sir Vape.

Was just previewed at this weekends vape expo in China and we managed to get our hands on some prior to worldwide release.

Check them out here:

https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/new-anita-100w-squonk-mod-by-arctic-dolphin

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## BigGuy (19/4/18)

Anita Arctic dolphin squonker review vs another affordable squonker.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

